# How can you tell if 63 Impala is a true SS



## bagged454 (May 18, 2010)

How can you tell if a 63 Impala is a true SS i found the vin decoding but all i get is a V8 2dr sport coupe??


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagged454_@May 19 2010, 10:20 PM~17547617
> *How can you tell if a 63 Impala is a true SS i found the vin decoding but all i get is a V8 2dr sport coupe??
> *


the cowl tag should have a code for bucket seats


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagged454_@May 19 2010, 11:20 PM~17547617
> *How can you tell if a 63 Impala is a true SS i found the vin decoding but all i get is a V8 2dr sport coupe??
> *


its a ss then sport coupe means ss car coupe means regular impala


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagged454_@May 19 2010, 10:20 PM~17547617
> *How can you tell if a 63 Impala is a true SS i found the vin decoding but all i get is a V8 2dr sport coupe??
> *


What does the trim code number?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't know if this helps, but it's pinned at the top of Lowrider General How to decode VINs on Impalas


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

ive seen a 63 factory ss with a bench the guy ordered it that way, it can get tricky on some options


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=216878&st=320


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

yea the cowl tag should have the trim# for the interior. also pull the carpet back and look at the way the bucket seats are mounted. most guys will just bolt them in when the correct way is with the floor mounted studs. but like one guy said these cars could be ordered any way you wanted back then


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 22 2010, 05:49 PM~17572576
> *yea the cowl tag should have the trim# for the interior. also pull the carpet back and look at the way the bucket seats are mounted.  most guys will just bolt them in when the correct way is with the floor mounted studs. but like one guy said these cars could be ordered any way you wanted back then
> *


Yup.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

just get sum SS stickers on that shit and its a SS now  easy. ur welcome.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17573899
> *just get sum SS stickers on that shit and its a SS now  easy. ur welcome.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------

